# Convolution reverb impulses



## Pier (Aug 10, 2020)

I created this thread to list all libraries of impulses for convolution reverbs.

Post your links below and I will update this first post!

*Free*
GN’s Personal Lexicon 480L
Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane
OpenAir
LDS Lexicon 224XL
Samplicity M7 IR
Studio Nord Analog Reverbs
Waves IR Convolution Reverb Library (not sure if compatible with other reverbs)
Voxengo IM Reverbs Pack (modeled using software)

*Commercial*
3 Sigma Audio (multiple libraries)
BOOM - Outdoor impulse responses $55
Frozenplain Frostpoint $12
Hiss And Roar (multiple libraries)
NRS - Impulse Reverbism $24
PastToFuture (multiple packs at $10-15)
Prime Sonic Space Impulse Responses $49.95
Prime Sonic Space Impulse Responses vol 2 $49.95
STN Impulse Sets (very cheap)
Soundiron Sick 3 $59 (includes 355 reverb impulses)
Syberdelix Syverb (multiple libraries $13.95)
Rhythmic Convolutions 2 $29.99


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 10, 2020)

Can we post links to other sites where you can get IR's?


----------



## Pier (Aug 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Can we post links to other sites where you can get IR's?



Yeah that's the idea!

(as long as those are legal sites though)


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, here is one. http://signaltonoize.com/?page_id=4188

I'm also trying to work out how to load the M7 files from Samplicity.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been looking for the Samplicity site with the M7 Bricasti reverbs on it but it appears to be gone. @storyteller has a version on his site that have been fixed to work with Waves IR-L if you want them linked here - https://vi-control.net/community/th...ebies-preset-packs-for-waves-ir-1-ir-l.65553/






Samplicity M7 IR - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 10, 2020)

The Internet never forgets...
You can still get the samplicity m7 IRs from the wayback machine





Samplicity's Bricasti M7 Impulse Response Library v1.1 - Samplicity


Samplicity has created a new and FREE Impulse Response Library, based on the immensely popular and highly acclaimed Bricasti M7 reverb unit.



web.archive.org


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 11, 2020)

I would love a Lyndhurst IR. For Space Designer.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 13, 2020)

Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane
Free and very interesting/useful, especially speakers & telephones,
and claustrofobia/small spaces



Impulse responses



I'll have a hunt through my collection, my IR folder = 27GB


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 13, 2020)

timprebble said:


> Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane
> Free and very interesting/useful, especially speakers & telephones,
> and claustrofobia/small spaces
> 
> ...


This is one I was looking for. Couldn't find in my files where I got them from. Thanks.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2020)

Past To Future Reverbs have a lot of IRs and currently have everything they sell for $89









PastToFutureReverbs


The Best Samples/Reverbs/IRs/Virtual Instruments & More!




gumroad.com


----------



## Dietz (Aug 18, 2020)

An old KVR thread:

-> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/view...start=90&hilit=ir+free+list+impulse+responses

... some of these links are still active.


----------



## I like music (Aug 18, 2020)

timprebble said:


> Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane
> Free and very interesting/useful, especially speakers & telephones,
> and claustrofobia/small spaces
> 
> ...


Sorry if silly question. I've never before tried to import or use IRs that didn't come with the reverb I was using. 

Do all IRs work with all convolution reverbs or are there specific formats that aren't universally accessible eg if I wanted to pull some of these into my cubase reverence verb or my reverberate, would it simply be a case of pointing the verb to the location of these files? Or is there some other technical component or compatibility issue I need to be aware of?


----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2020)

The York Minster IR from OpenAir is pretty nice!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 18, 2020)

I downloaded these years ago... safe site/download:









Download GN’s Personal Lexicon 480L IR’s | Housecall FM






www.housecallfm.com





In this day and age, if a developer wants to record a library in "space," seems to me that they are doing a disservice to themselves by not offering an IR to integrate other libs.


----------



## josephspirits (Aug 18, 2020)

timprebble said:


> Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane
> Free and very interesting/useful, especially speakers & telephones,
> and claustrofobia/small spaces
> 
> ...



These look great, thank you for sharing!

If anyone comes across one for Boston Symphony Hall, please let me know.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2020)

I like music said:


> Sorry if silly question. I've never before tried to import or use IRs that didn't come with the reverb I was using.
> 
> Do all IRs work with all convolution reverbs or are there specific formats that aren't universally accessible eg if I wanted to pull some of these into my cubase reverence verb or my reverberate, would it simply be a case of pointing the verb to the location of these files? Or is there some other technical component or compatibility issue I need to be aware of?


Certain convolution reverbs use IRs in a “proprietary” format, others use an interchangeable file format if I am not mistaken. 

What convolution reverb are you using? I believe I have downloaded IRs in the past that I was able to load into Waves IR1. But I may be wrong as I now practically only use Seventh Heaven Core for “convo” tails, and all my other verbs are algorithmic.

File under: pretty useless answer


----------



## I like music (Aug 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Certain convolution reverbs use IRs in a “proprietary” format, others use an interchangeable file format if I am not mistaken.
> 
> What convolution reverb are you using? I believe I have downloaded IRs in the past that I was able to load into Waves IR1. But I may be wrong as I now practically only use Seventh Heaven Core for “convo” tails, and all my other verbs are algorithmic.
> 
> File under: pretty useless answer


Hahah. I only have Reverence (stock cubase) and also Reverberate 2. Would love to pull in a few IRs eg Sony, or todd-ao, teldex or teackdown just to see if I can get a few libraries sitting with other libraries that were actually sampled in those places


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2020)

I like music said:


> Hahah. I only have Reverence (stock cubase) and also Reverberate 2. Would love to pull in a few IRs eg Sony, or todd-ao, teldex or teackdown just to see if I can get a few libraries sitting with other libraries that were actually sampled in those places


Aren’t these IRs typically just WAVs?


----------



## I like music (Aug 18, 2020)

I haven't ever checked! Currently on vacation away from the music machine so unfortunately I can't check! 


doctoremmet said:


> Aren’t these IRs typically just WAVs?


----------



## Dietz (Aug 18, 2020)

I like music said:


> Hahah. I only have Reverence (stock cubase) and also Reverberate 2. Would love to pull in a few IRs eg Sony, or todd-ao, teldex or teackdown just to see if I can get a few libraries sitting with other libraries that were actually sampled in those places



One single IR won´t give you much of all the different spots and areas in a hall. They all have their individual "voices" which a single IR can´t really cover. It´s a bit like comparing a single camera snapshot with a movie. Or better: Like a single sample of the middle C compared to a full-blown multi-sample of a Grand Piano. 8-)


----------



## timprebble (Aug 18, 2020)

Dietz said:


> One single IR won´t give you much of all the different spots and areas in a hall. They all have their individual "voices" which a single IR can´t really cover. It´s a bit like comparing a single camera snapshot with a movie. Or better: Like a single sample of the middle C compared to a full-blown multi-sample of a Grand Piano. 8-)




I know what you mean, an IR is a single static perspective. But the comparison to a single sample of the middle C pitched to cover an entire piano is wrong. That would involve far more processing and degredation (even within an octave or two) than a single IR being used to represent a reverbant space. 

A single 5.0 IR accurately captures a room acoustic at that position. People dont tend to walk around the room while listening to a concert, but they do tend to play more than one note on a piano.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Aren’t these IRs typically just WAVs?




Yes, standard IRs are WAV files.
it is only if a company uses some form of encryption to copy protect their IRS (eg Altiverb) that you cannot laod them into other IR pluins. But you can still load a WAV file IR into Altiverb, Reverberate 2, Space etc...
And they dont have to be reverb IRs - load a synth tone in as an IR and you basically convolving the synth sound against whatever you play through it. I've messed with eg chanting monks as an IR... Since it is convolution, common frequencies between source and IR are accentuated. Convolve a sub bass sound with a violin and you wont get much...


----------



## I like music (Aug 18, 2020)

Dietz said:


> One single IR won´t give you much of all the different spots and areas in a hall. They all have their individual "voices" which a single IR can´t really cover. It´s a bit like comparing a single camera snapshot with a movie. Or better: Like a single sample of the middle C compared to a full-blown multi-sample of a Grand Piano. 8-)


I see! I understand


----------



## Dietz (Aug 19, 2020)

timprebble said:


> People dont tend to walk around the room while listening to a concert


It´s not about the listener´s perspective, but the position (and directivity) of the sound sources, i.e. the instruments. In other words: One recording position, many IR positions.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 19, 2020)

I would like to mention IR pack called Frostpoint by FrozenPlain:






Frostpoint – FrozenPlain







frozenplain.com





I'm thinking about getting this for some time, being a user of almost all FP libraries for Kontakt.

I generally use IR's mainly for sound design purposes rather than for adding a space (I prefer Valhalla DSP plugins for that). I have quite a few Kontakt libraries that include and utilize IR's, though as the REAPER user I'm hoping they will add the support for True Stereo IR files to the stock reverb plugins in the future. In the meantime, I will certainly bookmark this list.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 19, 2020)

Dietz said:


> It´s not about the listener´s perspective, but the position (and directivity) of the sound sources, i.e. the instruments. In other words: One recording position, many IR positions.




The listeners perspective IS the microphone location, and its also not only about 'instruments'
eg IRs are captured on location shoots for matching ADR to production dialogue...

But that piano analogy does not hold up.


----------



## Dietz (Aug 20, 2020)

timprebble said:


> But that piano analogy does not hold up.


That´s only fair if you aim for a simple 1:1 equivalent. For me it works nonetheless, as a valid model to get the idea across.



timprebble said:


> The listeners perspective IS the microphone location


Yes, and that´s the one that doesn´t move in my example either - while it did in your counter-argument above:
​


timprebble said:


> _people dont tend to walk around the room while listening to a concert_​​


​


timprebble said:


> its also not only about 'instruments'


Hey, we are on "VI Control" here, that´s why I mentioned instruments, much like you wrote about "a concert" in your initial reply.


----------



## Pier (Aug 20, 2020)

I guess you're all aware of this, but I just found out Altiverb does allow you to "move" your sound source in a couple of spaces:






Orchestral stage positioning, using Altiverb by Audio Ease


Altiverb, sampling acoustics using convolution, creating impulse responses




www.audioease.com


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I would love a Lyndhurst IR. For Space Designer.


This could be done via some of albion/HZP bamboo stick hits, (Possibly layered with a few taiko stick hits to get a full spectrum). It's the same overall idea of using a clapperboard, ballon or pistol to create an IR... You then use a noise profile to remove the spectral inconsistencies like resonance, then slope the new IR back to the original shape using EQ and bounce as a new file...

I actually made a few Teldex IRs for each mic mix from Ark 1 using the same method and it works brilliantly. I'd share but I'm quite sure OT wouldn't approve... You'll have to break out your elbow grease on this one, takes an hour or less out of your day and well worth it...


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 20, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> This could be done via some of albion/HZP bamboo stick hits, (Possibly layered with a few taiko stick hits to get a full spectrum). It's the same overall idea of using a clapperboard, ballon or pistol to create an IR... You then use a noise profile to remove the spectral inconsistencies like resonance, then slope the new IR back to the original shape using EQ and bounce as a new file...
> 
> I actually made a few Teldex IRs for each mic mix from Ark 1 using the same method and it works brilliantly. I'd share but I'm quite sure OT wouldn't approve... You'll have to break out your elbow grease on this one, takes an hour or less out of your day and well worth it...


From what I understand from statements made by Paul and Christian, part of the contract for using Lyndhurst is they can't make IR's for their libraries from it. And technically, that would apply to those who buy the libraries. However, if you do it for your own personal use and don't share or sell, they really can't say anything about it.

So, the JB Percussion is recorded in Lyndurst? Maybe I might experiment.  It's a good learning experience even if I don't get it to work. And if that works, I have this spot on my stairs that has this great reverb. I may have to try to record it.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 20, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Hey, we are on "VI Control" here, that´s why I mentioned instruments, much like you wrote about "a concert" in your initial reply.




In the Sound Design and SFX section, not the music section 
(only reason I mention instruments/concert was because of your example lol)

Not to be pedantic but heres how I see it:
Ideals are great - we all strive to do the best and achieve the most.
But what practically works in reality is what matters.
Caant pay the rent or finish the project based on dreams of ideals.

So sure, if you have access to multiple IRs for the same space, great!
But for many, many purposes a single IR is all that is required,
since whoever captured it will also have spent time listening in the space
and testing mic position etc...

A maybe useful sound design example:
Years ago I worked on a horror film where a VFX monster would appear in a kids room and scare the hell out of him. But before the monster appeared things would start happening eg the kid had a plasma globe, and it would burst into life and VFX zaps would move around inside its glass orb. I had recordings of a plasma globe and
used those but it needed more detail and menace (esp for close ups) and control of individual arcs...

So i edited arc welder zaps sync to each VFX move, and dopplered them at times and they worked but they didn't feel like they were inside glass. Then i rememebred I had a glass IR and processed the sounds with it and it worked brilliantly. What glass IR?
The free one recorded by Fokke van Saane in his Claustrophobia IR pack


Impulse responses


He captured IRs inside a glass jar! Brilliant and incredibly useful for sound design.
Similarly there are hundreds and hundreds of examples of single IRs being captured that are VERY useful, and where a lack of alt perspectives/positions is completely irrelevant and/or not even possible.

I am also old enough to remember when IR plugins didn't exist as computers did not have enough power to process a single stereo IR, let alone a 5.0 IR, let alone multiple automated 5.0 IRs...

But back to your point:
Have you recorded multiple IRs like you describe?
What technique did you use? Sine sweep? Balloon? Starter pistol?
What IR plugin do you use to automate between them? Or do you just use multiple parallel instances?

Heres an old one of mine, captured in 2007 at a location called ECHO POINT, in Takaka, NZ
I could have walked out on the mud flats and captured multiple perspectives etc...
But I also didn't want to have a local come & hassle me for firing 'guns' ie my starter pistol


----------



## timprebble (Aug 20, 2020)

a few other commercial collections worth adding to the list:


*Syverb Impulse Response Library*


| SYVERB IMPULSE RESPONSE LIBRARY | Syberdelix Records | 508.477.1054 [email protected] | 11 Webquish Ln Mashpee, MA 02649 |


There are five collections of IRs, some of which get very experimental
with artificial noisy tonal synth-like IRs...


*Spirit Canyon Audio Sanitarium IRs*
these are very interesting drone/room tones IRs
but I think the company who made them has disappeared.
Definitely worth trying to find a copy, but only link i could find was on dodgy piracy sites...


*Kinetic Sound Prism Eventide H8000 and H3000 IRs*
Another company that seems to have disappeared
These are very interesting 'designed' IRs


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> From what I understand from statements made by Paul and Christian, part of the contract for using Lyndhurst is they can't make IR's for their libraries from it. And technically, that would apply to those who buy the libraries. However, if you do it for your own personal use and don't share or sell, they really can't say anything about it.
> 
> So, the JB Percussion is recorded in Lyndurst? Maybe I might experiment.  It's a good learning experience even if I don't get it to work. And if that works, I have this spot on my stairs that has this great reverb. I may have to try to record it.


Absolutely!!! That's why I won't share these IRs *period*... I'm not looking to violate any EULAs.. And more importantly I'm not looking to be in bad standing with two of the most important devs I rely on for work.

That said as long as I'm using them specifically as part of the sonic landscape of a piece of music I don't see how this is really any different than using any other sample from the library as part of my composition.

I know OT have the same policy as I had asked about Teldex IRs in another thread.. It has something to with part of their agreement with Teldex AFAIK. Totally understandable... Not to mention it's not like my IRs are an immaculate recreation... They help fit things generally in the same space, but I'm sure my DIY impulses are somewhat flawed compared to any IRs OT and Spitfire use in house.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2020)

Speaking _"free"_ IRs...

Don't forget that you can repurpose any audio file you already have inside a convolution engine. Try stuff like using noise or various sound fx for IRs. You can do some pretty interesting stuff in terms of sound design.

Basically with convolution you have a world of IRs at your fingertips


----------



## Dietz (Aug 21, 2020)

@timprebble : Thanks for your elaborate reply! 



timprebble said:


> Have you recorded multiple IRs like you describe?



Well, you could say so: 

-> https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Vienna_Software_Package/Vienna_MIR_PRO






timprebble said:


> What technique did you use? Sine sweep? Balloon? Starter pistol?
> What IR plugin do you use to automate between them? Or do you just use multiple parallel instances?


... in this text I outlined the creation process of the underlying multi impulse response sets:

-> https://www.vsl.info/en/manuals/mir-pro/think-mir#how-venues-created

Best,


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm actually kinda suprised a guy who joined 9 years ago isn't familiar with MIR(and subsequently dietz's part in that)


I don't think it could be less obvious given his profile picture is the positioning/directivity/placement doo-hickey from MIR.

While I have your attention Dietz, I always wondered - which is the most "blended" IR position in MIR? is it in the center of a square, or right at a corner where 4 lines intersect?


----------



## Dietz (Aug 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I'm actually kinda suprised a guy who joined 9 years ago isn't familiar with MIR(and subsequently dietz's part in that)


Too much of an honour, really.  MIR is the best-kept secret of the industry. I wouldn´t expect anybody to know it, let alone my name.


ProfoundSilence said:


> which is the most "blended" IR position in MIR? is it in the center of a square, or right at a corner where 4 lines intersect?


I´m not sure that I got that question right. 8-) Do you refer to the 1*1 meter grid overlay in the main window´s GUI? That´s just a visual aid for reference purposes. The actual IR positions were never _that_ close to each other, typically more like two or three meters apart, depending on the real-world structural conditions of the sampled venue.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 22, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Too much of an honour, really.  MIR is the best-kept secret of the industry. I wouldn´t expect anybody to know it, let alone my name.
> 
> I´m not sure that I got that question right. 8-) Do you refer to the 1*1 meter grid overlay in the main window´s GUI? That´s just a visual aid for reference purposes. The actual IR positions were never _that_ close to each other, typically more like two or three meters apart, depending on the real-world structural conditions of the sampled venue.


ah good to know.

off the top of you head, do you remember what the mic layout roughly was? 

i.e. 3 by 5 for teldex or 4 by 7 for synchron?

I suppose if you placed them every x meters I would be able to figure it out, but just incase you remember roughly.


----------



## Dietz (Aug 22, 2020)

You mean the positions of the IRs, I assume? Because the microphone positions of the Ambisonics mics and their layout were fixed, of course. You can find their positions on MIR´s Venue Maps.

For the IRs we came up with a grid of about 3.5 by 3.5 meters in case of Teldex Studio. For Synchron Stage we could use a much tighter grid as recording time wasn´t an issue (opposed to Teldex).

Mind you - it takes us about half an hour to record a single position, using a 60 seconds sweep for each of the eight directions, plus at least 30 seconds after each take to let the room get silent again. Quite often we have to re-record single sweeps due to noise issues. Another 10 to 15 minutes for relocating the monitor speaker and fine-tuning its position ... this piles up. 8-)


----------



## Dietz (Aug 22, 2020)

PS: A rough overview of the aforementioned Teldex recording setup used for its representation in Vienna MIR Pro (... which differs from the one used for the "wide" orientation of the Venue, BTW):



​​​... disregard the mic icons, they are not showing an Ambisonics capsule any more, of course.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 22, 2020)

Is anyone doing a good job making IRs that capture individual instrument resonances? For example, the body of an acoustic guitar, piano, or cello.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 22, 2020)

Dietz said:


> PS: A rough overview of the aforementioned Teldex recording setup used for its representation in Vienna MIR Pro (... which differs from the one used for the "wide" orientation of the Venue, BTW):
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​... disregard the mic icons, they are not showing an Ambisonics capsule any more, of course.


thanks man. I always wondered. Wonder if VSL will ever decide to make it so that MIR can have multiple instances. I don't want to use Vepro , but would be cool to be able to mix and match rooms(close mics to an instance of synchron, mains to teldex, and sectional sends to like konzerthaus


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 22, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Is anyone doing a good job making IRs that capture individual instrument resonances? For example, the body of an acoustic guitar, piano, or cello.


you know I always poke around inside kontakt instruments for random useful stuff and Chris Hein brass had some bodies and I think something that felt like body resonance was on the bassoon last infinite woodwind update?

@aaronvmaybe getting a super small mic, and a super loud earbud stuffed down a clarinet could capture an IR to add a "resonance" send for extra body?

I have no shame in pointing out that sometimes I slap Aaron's "clear" IR on random stuff with decent success.

maybe you should buy his stuff to get access to them >


----------



## Dietz (Aug 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Wonder if VSL will ever decide to make it so that MIR can have multiple instances.


This is a noteworthy new feature of the upcoming MIR 3D.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 23, 2020)

Dietz said:


> This is a noteworthy new feature of the upcoming MIR 3D.



Really going hard in the ambisonics eh?!

Had no idea it was in development, hope there is a generous crossgrade I have like all .. 6? I think I have everything, or everything except mystical spaces... but I think I even had that...


----------



## tf-drone (Aug 23, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Is anyone doing a good job making IRs that capture individual instrument resonances? For example, the body of an acoustic guitar, piano, or cello.


Yes, Past to Future Reverbs have quite a lot.


----------



## Dietz (Aug 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Really going hard in the ambisonics eh?!


Yes - but that´s just a logical evolution, considering the fact that MIR was based on Ambisonics throughout its whole signal path from the very beginning, even in my first draft from 2003.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 31, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I'm actually kinda suprised a guy who joined 9 years ago isn't familiar with MIR(and subsequently dietz's part in that)
> 
> 
> I don't think it could be less obvious given his profile picture is the positioning/directivity/placement doo-hickey from MIR.




If you're referring to me, that would be because my interest is not in IRs that are exclusively locked into music composition. It is admirable and looks incredible for scoring but not relevant to my primary work, sorry. First time I have seen dietz post here in 11 years. Seems odd to state the obvious but not everyone does and reads the exact same things or has the same interests here. Similarly I have spent a total of zero time reading up on Logic and ESX24 on this forum as I don't use them.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 31, 2020)

anyone who used Samplicity M7 IR, what's difference between M to S, L and R ?


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 1, 2020)

stefandy31 said:


> anyone who used Samplicity M7 IR, what's difference between M to S, L and R ?



M to S stands for mono to stereo. L and R stands for a pair of 2 impulses that give a stereo signal back for each of your 2 stereo channels. You route your L channel to the L impulse and R channel to R impulse, and sum the result of both (they both should give you 1 stereo output each) to a single stereo signal. That way panning the input signal should give you a more realistic sense of movement in the virtual reverb space.

At least that's how I understood it.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I would love a Lyndhurst IR. For Space Designer.


That will never happen, it’s explicitly stated in all Air Studio contracts, that you can not under any circumstance record an IR of the space. Can’t really blame them either, it’s just good business to not allow it. The unique selling point of that studio IS the sound of that space, so if you want that sound, you have to come there and record. It sucks for us midi warriors, but I sure wouldn’t allow it either, if I owned that studio.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 6, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> That will never happen, it’s explicitly stated in all Air Studio contracts, that you can not under any circumstance record an IR of the space. Can’t really blame them either, it’s just good business to not allow it. The unique selling point of that studio IS the sound of that space, so if you want that sound, you have to come there and record. It sucks for us midi warriors, but I sure wouldn’t allow it either, if I owned that studio.


 
Makes sense. Maybe then a good algorithmic simulation.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Makes sense. Maybe then a good algorithmic simulation.


I came close some years ago with B2 from 2C Audio, and a preset pack I found online that specifically mimicked Air. It was pretty darn good, but then I lost interest in finding the perfect reverb.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 6, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> I came close some years ago with B2 from 2C Audio, and a preset pack I found online that specifically mimicked Air. It was pretty darn good, but then I lost interest in finding the perfect reverb.


I had this as well. NLS neve after helps


----------



## el-bo (Nov 27, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I would like to mention IR pack called Frostpoint by FrozenPlain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if you ( @TomislavEP ) ever ended up getting these. If you did, I'd be curious to know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 28, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I wonder if you ( @TomislavEP ) ever ended up getting these. If you did, I'd be curious to know what you think.



So far I haven't, but they are on sale at the moment so maybe now's the right time!






Frostpoint – FrozenPlain







frozenplain.com





Even at this price point, I have to admit that I'm still in doubt whether to get these or not since I have most of the FrozenPlain libraries for Kontakt and some of them seem to come with the several IR's from this collection. Not sure would I be using them extensively for processing the other sounds. But if I do purchase the pack in the end, I'll write about my experiences here.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 28, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> So far I haven't, but they are on sale at the moment so maybe now's the right time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply!

It was actually the sale price that prompted me to look for user experiences. The price is great, but I'm not in the position to be able to waste even $5 if it turns out that I don't find the pack useful.

Will definitely look around the web for some more info.Maybe I'll take the gamble, in which case I might be the one to help you 

Thanks, again


----------



## el-bo (Nov 28, 2020)

@TomislavEP I ended up listening to more of the tracks (Hadn't realised there were more dry/wet comparisons) and just decided to go for it. Will have a little play with it, this afternoon.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 29, 2020)

el-bo said:


> The price is great, but I'm not in the position to be able to waste even $5 if it turns out that I don't find the pack useful.



I feel the same. Many times I've purchased a piece of software tempted by a generous discount while in the end, it hasn't proved as something that I need on a regular basis.

If you do purchase the pack, I would be glad to hear from you here.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> If you do purchase the pack, I would be glad to hear from you here.



Not really sure how to judge it, quite yet.

Most of the impulses seem to be very picky about the source material they work with, and are seemingly prone to quite a lot of resonance build-up. And with such sounds it takes some eq'ing going in and out of the sampler to counteract this tendency. I suppose the 'frozen' aesthetic was always going to favour some icy peaks. Interestingly, the best use I've found for it so far is with drums. By messing with the impulse length, it can make some really interesting gated-reverb sounds.

At $5 and with a bit of work, I'm sure I'll get my money's worth. Whether it is something you should jump at, given that you already have some of them (I presume you have a selection of what is found in this pack), is not something I can predict.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 29, 2020)

el-bo, thank you kindly for your thoughts!

I'll probably skip this purchase, though. The price is right, but I don't see myself using these IR's very extensively. Also, as I wrote earlier in this post, I have a number of Kontakt libraries - not only those from FrozenPlain - that have a dedicated IR section and include various creative IR samples. I find such an approach much more convenient for sound design with IR's rather than using them through a separate plugin.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> el-bo, thank you kindly for your thoughts!
> 
> I'll probably skip this purchase, though. The price is right, but I don't see myself using these IR's very extensively. Also, as I wrote earlier in this post, I have a number of Kontakt libraries - not only those from FrozenPlain - that have a dedicated IR section and include various creative IR samples. I find such an approach much more convenient for sound design with IR's rather than using them through a separate plugin.



No prob's, man! I'm definitely gonna keep plugging away at them Hopefully, I'll find some good sweet spots.


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 12, 2021)

Pier said:


> I created this thread to list all libraries of impulses for convolution reverbs.
> 
> Post your links below and I will update this first post!
> 
> ...


Hi! I am just moving into Music and focusing on Symphonic arrangement. Are there issues with Nuendo & Cubase "Reverence" Plugin which makes it lackluster? I ask because as I research Convolution Reverb solutions, no one seems to reference it in the shootouts or recommend it.

Also if you would be so kind as to list your top 3 (or at least favorite) Convo Reverb solution, I would appreciate it.


Sincerely,
Humble Noob


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

sekrit_studios said:


> Hi! I am just moving into Music and focusing on Symphonic arrangement. Are there issues with Nuendo & Cubase "Reverence" Plugin which makes it lackluster? I ask because as I research Convolution Reverb solutions, no one seems to reference it in the shootouts or recommend it.
> 
> Also if you would be so kind as to list your top 3 (or at least favorite) Convo Reverb solution, I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Reverence is fine. I guess the reason it does not show up on lists is that it is DAW specific. When asked about reverbs, I personally would hesitate to mention Ableton Live native stuff. So that may be at least one factor?


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Reverence is fine. I guess the reason it does not show up on lists is that it is DAW specific. When asked about reverbs, I personally would hesitate to mention Ableton Live native stuff. So that may be at least one factor?


Thank you SO very much (and your response-time is breath-taking! If I may trouble you for two more super quick questions...

I could understand how DAW specificity could be an impediment (especially considering what you are doing in here with sharing Impulse Responses)...

That stated:
1.) Can Impulse Responses be imported into any convolution reverb software (like reverence), or are they proprietary... (Again, just learning and trying to figure out what I'll need long term to prevent repeated expeditures due to erroneous purchases.)

2.) Which Conv. reverb solution is your personal preference?


----------



## Markrs (Mar 12, 2021)

sekrit_studios said:


> Thank you SO very much (and your response-time is breath-taking! If I may trouble you for two more super quick questions...
> 
> I could understand how DAW specificity could be an impediment (especially considering what you are doing in here with sharing Impulse Responses)...
> 
> ...


1. Most are .wav files and can be used in pretty much all convolution reverb, even Waves IR-L files which are proprietary format can be converted to .wav

2. Personally I use MConvolutionMB or Waves IR-L. But the free ones are great (Convology XT or MConvolutionEZ) as well including those in DAWS


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

My pleasure. To be clear, I am not the thread starter. But I will try and answer your questions - and others can add and chime in where I’m talking nonsense.

1. impulse responses are basically just recordings, “samples” if you will, so they typically come in familiar formats such as WAV and FLAC files. Most convolution solutions I am aware of allow you to load those. Undoubtedly there are other plugins that have somehow “repackaged” said IR waveforms / samples in a proprietary format in order to “protect” the “intellectual property” 

2. Since the quality / usability of convolution lies MAINLY in the IR itself, the choice of a player is mostly determined by whether or not they have unique “proprietary” content. Let me explain my point of view. Altiverb and Spaces II are two revered reverbs that rely on IRs. Their IRs are uniquely “stored” in the core of the plugin, and they largely determine the value of the package as a whole. The same applies to MIR for instance. The fact that you can get the “sound” of the Teldex stage or the Synchron stage is a huge deal for some. If that’s the case, you’re sort of forced into the direction of the plugin that “offers” the particular IR of a unique space.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My pleasure. To be clear, I am not the thread starter. But I will try and answer your questions - and others can add chime in where I’m talking nonsense.
> 
> 1. impulse responses are basically just recordings, “samples” if you will, to they typically come in familiar formats such as WAV and FLAC files. Most convolution solutions I am aware of allow you to load those. Undoubtedly there are other plugins that have somehow “repackaged” said IR waveforms / samples in a proprietary format in order to “protect” the “intellectual property”
> 
> 2. Since the quality / usability of convolution lies MAINLY in the IR itself, the choice of a player is mostly determined by whether or not they have unique “proprietary” content. Let me explain my point of view. Altiverb and Spaces II are two revered reverbs that rely on IRs. Their IRs are uniquely “stored” in the core of the plugin, and they largely determine the value of the package as a whole. The same applies to MIR for instance. The fact that you can get the “sound” of the Telsex stage or the Synchron stage is a huge deal for some. If that’s the case, you’re sort of forced into the direction of the plugin that “offers” the particular IR of a unique space.


For some reason I always forget I have Space II. you explained it all better than me Temme


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> 1. Most are .wav files and can be used in pretty much all convolution reverb, even Waves IR-L files which are proprietary format can be converted to .wav
> 
> 2. Personally I use MConvolutionMB or Waves IR-L. But the free ones are great (Convology XT or MConvolutionEZ) as well including those in DAWS


Thank you so much! This is such an AMAZING community!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

2. Continued.

Like @Markrs points out, there is another “category” of IR players, that come with their own IR collection AND allow you to load / drop in your own.

Now... in that category I, like Mark, use Waves IR1 and Meldaproduction MConvolutionMB.

I highly recommend them. It is fun to use as a reverb, but also for sound design purposes as you can drop in any waveform you like and “convolve” away....


----------



## Markrs (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> 2. Continued.
> 
> Like @Markrs points out, there is another “category” of IR players, that come with their own IR collection AND allow you to load / drop in your own.
> 
> ...


Temme, if you have MTurboReveb you can load in the IRs and move the short and long reverb points around, which is very cool. I only have the LE version so have to make do with more limited controls


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My pleasure. To be clear, I am not the thread starter. But I will try and answer your questions - and others can add and chime in where I’m talking nonsense.
> 
> 1. impulse responses are basically just recordings, “samples” if you will, to they typically come in familiar formats such as WAV and FLAC files. Most convolution solutions I am aware of allow you to load those. Undoubtedly there are other plugins that have somehow “repackaged” said IR waveforms / samples in a proprietary format in order to “protect” the “intellectual property”
> 
> 2. Since the quality / usability of convolution lies MAINLY in the IR itself, the choice of a player is mostly determined by whether or not they have unique “proprietary” content. Let me explain my point of view. Altiverb and Spaces II are two revered reverbs that rely on IRs. Their IRs are uniquely “stored” in the core of the plugin, and they largely determine the value of the package as a whole. The same applies to MIR for instance. The fact that you can get the “sound” of the Telsex stage or the Synchron stage is a huge deal for some. If that’s the case, you’re sort of forced into the direction of the plugin that “offers” the particular IR of a unique space.


Ahhh... ok. And so while the IR's are generally interchangeable, a lot of the value from proprietary for these matters, rely upon what comes "packaged" as a spatial environment with the software...

Much like a "Big Mac" combo meal can only be had at McDonald's and not Burger King... But outside of specificity.... Both serve the same "general" opportunities to consume a path to heart attacks and emergency rooms?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Temme, if you have MTurboReveb you can load in the IRs and move the short and long reverb points around, which is very cool. I only have the LE version so have to make do with more limited controls


I haven’t even gotten round to try this


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

sekrit_studios said:


> Ahhh... ok. And so while the IR's are generally interchangeable, a lot of the value from proprietary for these matters, rely upon what comes "packaged" as a spatial environment with the software...
> 
> Much like a "Big Mac" combo meal can only be had at McDonald's and not Burger King... But outside of specificity.... Both serve the same "general" opportunities to consume a path to heart attacks and emergency rooms?


You sure have a way with words! ❤️

Very well put. It’s like Burger King has a Whopper. So if your kid only wants a Whopper you sort of HAVE to go there. While at the end of the day, it doesn’t REALLY matter that much, because you’ll get the same heart attack.

And I bet when you fed your kid a Big Mac blindfolded it could have sworn it was a Whopper.

This is a great video that showcases how important it is to really get the most expensive reverb out there:


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 12, 2021)

I haven't read through this long thread, so sorry if these have already been listed.

Morevox

Free spring reverb

Open Air


----------



## darcvision (Mar 12, 2021)

anyone still using bricasti samplicity m7 IR? what's your favorite reverb? 
recently i like using berlin hall, vienna hall, and boston A hall and it sounds really nice.


----------



## CGR (Mar 13, 2021)

stefandy31 said:


> anyone still using bricasti samplicity m7 IR? what's your favorite reverb?
> recently i like using berlin hall, vienna hall, and boston A hall and it sounds really nice.


The Gold Hall and Sunset Chamber are my go-to's.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 14, 2021)

CGR said:


> The Gold Hall and Sunset Chamber are my go-to's.


thanks. btw, which bus do you add gold hall or sunset chamber? strings, wind, brass?
sometimes i like to add berlin hall to master bus.


----------



## CGR (Mar 14, 2021)

stefandy31 said:


> thanks. btw, which bus do you add gold hall or sunset chamber? strings, wind, brass?
> sometimes i like to add berlin hall to master bus.


I don't produce much with brass, but sometimes use the Gold Hall (more lush than the Sunset Chamber) on the master bus, and the Sunset Chamber (which is tighter and more controlled) on individual instruments either as a track insert or a bus send.


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You sure have a way with words! ❤️
> 
> Very well put. It’s like Burger King has a Whopper. So if your kid only wants a Whopper you sort of HAVE to go there. While at the end of the day, it doesn’t REALLY matter that much, because you’ll get the same heart attack.
> 
> ...



Ironically... that is LITERALLY the video which tipped me over the edge toward the "concertina wire" of craven desire to comprehend the theorum behind...

..."Impulse Response"! LOL


So, follow up question. If they are merely sound files, is this forum intended to help one another share the halls and spaces from one another... visa vie allowing us to eat our Whoppers & onion rings while sitting at Micky D's to enjoy salty fries and McD strawberry shakes? Like trading "Happy Meal" toys?

Sorry for all of the food analogies. I'm on keto and have been craving some crazy stuff recently (but that's ok, i'm gonna throw a Pork Chop into my face in 5 minutes).


----------



## el-bo (Mar 16, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> I haven't read through this long thread, so sorry if these have already been listed.
> 
> Morevox
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 16, 2021)

sekrit_studios said:


> If they are merely sound files, is this forum intended to help one another share the halls and spaces from one another...


Isn’t the first post in this thread just that?


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Isn’t the first post in this thread just that?


Apologies, I was heavily caffeinated and only posted a segment of what I was thinking.
What I was actually wondering (yet apparently never fixed my mind to ask) is:

"As Spitfire has SO MANY libraries from "Air Studios" (especially in London), are there any known Impulse Responses on the market which are from that studio?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 17, 2021)

sekrit_studios said:


> Sorry for all of the food analogies. I'm on keto and have been craving some crazy stuff recently (but that's ok, i'm gonna throw a Pork Chop into my face in 5 minutes).


Good on you. I tried that for a week and couldn’t handle the way it made me feel.


----------



## sekrit_studios (Mar 17, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Good on you. I tried that for a week and couldn’t handle the way it made me feel.


Took a while for my body to transition (about 6 weeks), but I can NEVER go back. My body doesn't even feel like it began in the same place... even my reflexes are heightened by (what i'd presume to be) an order of magnitude.

But I began with health issues. So, if people don't need it or want it... they should definitely go with what works best for them.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 15, 2021)

*HISSandaROAR IR001 GLASS Impulse Reponse library is now released!*








IR001 GLASS OBJECT Impulse Response | HISSandaROAR







hissandaroar.com





Sweeps were captured in 32 empty glass objects, then filled with water, and then jelly!

vid contains a few example processed sounds



This collection of GLASS Object Impulse Responses contains five specific approaches:

*1. 32 Empty Glass Object IRs* were captured using an MKH8020 mic. The two yard glasses (& other narrow neck bottles) were captured using a DPA4060 mic. These objects can be thought of as a tiny concert hall, with small scale room modes and peaky resonance with a glassy tone. The IRs tend to be short & high frequency, with the total volume and the size of the neck contributing to their tonality.

*2. Pitch shifted IRs at half speed & quarter speed.*
As with all convolution, frequencies that are common to the source and the IR are accentuated, for example if you convolve a sub bass sound with a violin you get nothing. So as an experiment I tried pitch shifting the 32 Glass Object IRs, and at both half speed and quarter speed the spectrum of the resonance is lowered into potentially useful range, and of course elongated.

*3. Underwater IRs* Next each of the objects were filled with water and underwater IRs were captured using a hydrophone. As water is denser than air, the speed of sound is faster which equates to higher frequency, faster reflections and strangely harmonic ringy IRs. Pitch shifted underwater IRs at half speed & quarter speed are also included.

*4. Jelly IRs*. Three of the objects were filled with jelly, and IRs were captured with the hydrophone set in three flavours of jelly. Pitch shifted Jelly IRs at half speed & quarter speed are also included. Jelly causes strange harmonic resonance.

*5. Iterated IRs* While working on this collection I was reminded of the fascinating work by Alvin Lucier – I Am Sitting In A Room, where Lucier played a recording of his voice into a room, captured the room sound and then replayed it into the room, again recording it. As the process is repeated again and again, the dialogue becomes entirely unintelligible as the iterated room acoustic slowly becomes a harmonic drone. Listen to Luciers work here

To achieve this with an IR, I iterated the process playing the captured IR back into the object. As a test, I iterated ten times and found the IRs rapidly became diffuse and accentuated tonal resonance, with blurred transients. Some iterated IRs almost sounding like harmonic feedback while others latched on to low frequencies. Based on the results I decided to include the first and third iterations.

In total this collection contains 345 Impulse Responses.


----------



## timprebble (May 6, 2021)

Second HISSandaROAR IR Library is now released!
*IR002 METAL OBJECT Impulse Response*

https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/ir002-metal-object-impulse-response

Sweeps were captured in 43 metal objects, ranging in scale from a soda can 
to an empty grain silo, along with 3 water phones and 8 vintage gas tanks. 

Note: Mail list subscriber discount expires May 16th


----------



## Gaffable (Jun 7, 2021)

Here's another company that sells impulse responses:
3 Sigma Audio

The company has IRs for orchestral string instruments, acoustic and electric guitars, and guitar cabinets. 3 Sigma Audio also sells an IR loader plug-in.


----------



## timprebble (Jul 5, 2021)

New HISSandaROAR Release:

*IR003 WOOD OBJECT IMPULSE RESPONSE Library*

https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/ir003-wood-object-impulse-response/

Following on from IR001 GLASS and IR002 METAL, this library of impulse responses explores the acoustics of wood objects, ranging in size and scale from a pencil case to an upright piano, two double basses, two congas, bass drum, Guzheng, Koto, two acoustic guitars, a semi acoustic bass guitar, two ukeleles, two timbales, two toms, a violin, two toy pianos, three kalimbras, a zither, three tongue drums, a slit drum, log drum, wood block, koto suitcase and an antique ash box. 
Sweeps were captured using MKH8020 mics, stereo where possible with the large objects, while the very small objects were captured using a DPA4060 mic.


----------



## timprebble (Jul 5, 2021)

For anyone who doesn't have the free Bricasti M7 set of IRs
The original website is long gone, but you can still download them from the Wayback Machine
The download links seem to take a little while to respond, but they do work:

https://web.archive.org/web/20190201211631/http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/


----------



## Pier (Jul 28, 2021)

Woah check this Rhythmic Convolutions library











Rhythmic Convolutions 2


"Rhythmic Convolutions 2" is a set of 200 Impulse Responses designed to add motion and timbre transformation to rhythmic loops, drum machines, drums and instruments with a percussive quality.Rhythmic Convolutions are audio files (48KHz / 24bit .wav) that can be loaded inside convolution plugins...




diegostocco.gumroad.com


----------

